# Multis and Altos / Julies in same 79 G tank?



## HeikkiL (Dec 15, 2017)

Found a source of multifasciatus and he also has some Altolamprologus compressiceps for sale. So the big question is: can they live together (most of the fry will be eaten for sure, but will the adult multis survive)?

He also has J. dickfeldi and J. marlieri in case Julies are the choice after all. Or a few Altos and a few Julies? Decoration will be sand + shells in one end and maybe 2/3 of tank length for rock formations.

Tank size 100 x 50 x 60 (300 l) / 40" x 20" x 24" (79 US Gallons).


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Since your tank is only 40" long I would choose one rock dweller with the shellies. The adult shellies will survive. If you go with the julidochromis, I would go with the marlieri.


----------



## HeikkiL (Dec 15, 2017)

How about adding also some Cyprichromis leptosomas? They'd have the upper space all for themselves.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You would want a 48" tank for cyprochromis.


----------



## HeikkiL (Dec 15, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> You would want a 48" tank for cyprochromis.


And in this same forum's article Cyps are recommended even for a 29 G tank? Well it CAN be a 48" x 12" x 12" tank, who knows...

29-gallon aquarium
Cyprichromis leptosoma - 6
Tanganicodus irsacae - 6
Synodontis petricola - 2 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c_leptosoma.php


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I will mention that to the administrators.


----------



## FarmerDan (Aug 7, 2016)

I would not put Multi's in with Alto's. I've had an Alto eat a fairly large Paracyp. Much larger than any Multi gets. Alto's are piscivores, they are natually inclinded to eat anything that can fit in their over sized mouths.

If they are small Alto's (similar in size to the multis) you could get away keeping them in there a while, but they'll grow large enough and eventually start eyeballing those multis


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Huh...I've kept calvus for years and usually they are in the 4" to 6" range. Never had them eat a fish other than newborn fry.

FarmerDan, did you keep comps?


----------



## FarmerDan (Aug 7, 2016)

DJRansome,

I've kept many Calvus and Comps; both WC and tank raised. I've raised many fry from my own pairs also. Been keeping them for over ten years now.

If you have only had them eat fry you're lucky. They'll try and eat things they can't even swallow and just kill it in the process. If I put one of my 4" Calvus or Compressiceps in with my neolamprologus Multifasciatus I have no doubt that it would end badly for the multis.

I always tell people that fish are different even in and among the same species and variant. While you have had experience with Calvus that have not eaten anything other than fry there are many people that will tell you about their different experience. I believe you could put those fish together and not have problems, but I think it's more than likely that you would have problems.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks FarmerDan. Weird how we both have 10 years with these fish and lots of different individuals, but you have 100% one experience and mine is 100% opposite. All good info.


----------



## HeikkiL (Dec 15, 2017)

OK now we have a dilemma... Shellies or not? Threw in the tank 50 kg stone and 25 kg sand, one thing lead to another and all of a sudden I noticed no proper room for shells! I placed them to right (where that big lone rock is now in pic) but between them and the rockwork there just wasn't enough no-man's-land. So guess is easiest to re-think the stock in this one and build a way smaller tank for multies only... Biggest issue with this tank is the height (60 cm / 24") so lots of empty space to fill if mostly multies...

Maybe a few tree branches and anubias etc. and a Central American biotope...


----------



## FarmerDan (Aug 7, 2016)

A multi's only tank can be really entertaining if you get a good colony going


----------



## HeikkiL (Dec 15, 2017)

FarmerDan said:


> A multi's only tank can be really entertaining if you get a good colony going


Sure would be; mostly thinking about the height of the tank: most of the life and drama would happen in lowest 1/3 of tank and 2/3 would be empty...


----------

